# Twisp Cue



## Johan Coetzee (5/1/18)

Guys and Girls,
It has been now for a full week that i have not touched a normal cigarette since receiving a Twisp Cue for my birthday.
I can only speak of utter satisfaction from this device and indeed have no cravings for a "normal" smoke anymore.
The replacement ampules last 2 days of continuous vaping and to my amazement, just 2 sucks on this gives me total satisfaction at a time.
The only pity is that the replacement ampules are quite expensive, R 45 at the local Clicks store, thus i wonder, should one buy in bulk and perhaps score a lower price per unit?
My choice of taste is the Rebel Regular which suit my needs totally.
Occasionally i will experience a tiny bit of leakage in the Twisp, but presume that is normal since it does not have the tight fit as the other vaping devices.
Would love to hear from other users if they experience the same and if there are ways or means to overcome this issue.
Regards,
Johan

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/1/18)

@Johan Coetzee

Have a look at this thread:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/leaking-cue-pods-resolved.t45445/


----------



## Resistance (5/2/18)

@Johan Coetzee told you the issue come when you have to start buying the pods.but I'm not here to say I told you so,I'm here to help.
keep your cue for the times it really bugs you and need to smoke but get a small variable mod and get the twisp 18mg juice and also a nice mtl tanks maybe @Silver can recommend a tank or Atty I only know of the nautilus as a good mtl tank atty


----------



## Grim reaper (4/11/18)

Has anyone actually tried refilling these Twisp pods and if so are you'll using salt nic or normal eliquid


----------



## Silver (4/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Has anyone actually tried refilling these Twisp pods and if so are you'll using salt nic or normal eliquid



Some folk have definitely refilled the pods @Grim reaper 
@Martin Narainsamy has a video on that - Martin, please post a link to that video here if you can find it
I think @Daniel also did a video on refilling the pods

Not sure what they refilled them with but to my knowledge the liquid in the standard Cue pods is not salt nic - its normal nic. High strength

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (4/11/18)

Silver said:


> Some folk have definitely refilled the pods @Grim reaper
> @Martin Narainsamy has a video on that - Martin, please post a link to that video here if you can find it
> I think @Daniel also did a video on refilling the pods
> 
> Not sure what they refilled them with but to my knowledge the liquid in the standard Cue pods is not salt nic - its normal nic. High strength


Yes I did try that but the longevity of the pods were not great and moved on to other better devices (Orion FTW but pricey). As for nic salts the ceramic Wicks are not great for it got very muted flavor. 

Personally I think if Twisp brings out refillable pods they would make a killing. But I guess that's not their target market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grim reaper (4/11/18)

I have quite a few joytech devices in the past but always had issues with the coils. The pod system is more of my thing. I'm not cloud chasing. Just need to get my fix of nic. I have checked the smok Infinix which is the closest to the cue in terms of size and refillable pods but couldn't find anyone that has used one and haven't had issues. The aspire breeze 2 is abit too chunky aswell for me. Honestly the cue pods are lasting me around 2 days max roughly around 14- 15 pods a month so if I could fill then up for atleast 1 extra use with be a great benefit money wise


----------



## Daniel (4/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> I have quite a few joytech devices in the past but always had issues with the coils. The pod system is more of my thing. I'm not cloud chasing. Just need to get my fix of nic. I have checked the smok Infinix which is the closest to the cue in terms of size and refillable pods but couldn't find anyone that has used one and haven't had issues. The aspire breeze 2 is abit too chunky aswell for me. Honestly the cue pods are lasting me around 2 days max roughly around 14- 15 pods a month so if I could fill then up for atleast 1 extra use with be a great benefit money wise



Save for 8 months get yourself the Orion trust me you won't be disappointed

So yes if you could refill the pods which you can get some Twisp juice to fill them and with the money you save you can move up to the Orion which imo is the best pod device out till date....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grim reaper (4/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Save for 8 months get yourself the Orion trust me you won't be disappointed
> 
> So yes if you could refill the pods which you can get some Twisp juice to fill them and with the money you save you can move up to the Orion which imo is the best pod device out till date....


Thanks will definately look into that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (4/11/18)

Silver said:


> Some folk have definitely refilled the pods @Grim reaper
> @Martin Narainsamy has a video on that - Martin, please post a link to that video here if you can find it
> I think @Daniel also did a video on refilling the pods
> 
> Not sure what they refilled them with but to my knowledge the liquid in the standard Cue pods is not salt nic - its normal nic. High strength


Link below

*TWISP CUE POD REFILL
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Daniel (4/11/18)

Guess we posting our videos here's mine...not as eloquent as Mr Mofo but you get the idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grim reaper (4/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Guess we posting our videos here's mine...not as eloquent as Mr Mofo but you get the idea



Thanks will definately give it a try once my pods are empty

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (4/11/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Link below
> 
> *TWISP CUE POD REFILL
> *



Dude you are a reviewer, didn't you get slack from twisp for doing this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (5/11/18)

Resistance said:


> Dude you are a reviewer, didn't you get slack from twisp for doing this?


not as yet, and bsides it is helping us vapers and that is the main goal, is it not.
And I have stated that until they come out with refillable pods, I am going to refill mine to save some cash.

BTW my review on the TWISP ARCUS will be out soon and was sponsored by Twisp

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (5/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Thanks will definately give it a try once my pods are empty


On the contrary, I have gone to your vid many a times. 
Eloquent  thats my new word

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grim reaper (5/11/18)

How hard can it be for them to drill a hole on the side and attach a rubber stopper.BTW has anyone had a nic o erdose with these pods. Had about 25 puffs in 30 minutes and I feel like I'm in wonderland but not the nice kinda way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (5/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> How hard can it be for them to drill a hole on the side and attach a rubber stopper.BTW has anyone had a nic o erdose with these pods. Had about 25 puffs in 30 minutes and I feel like I'm in wonderland but not the nice kinda way


Yeah be careful that's high nic juice so constantly puffing away might cause some head aches nausea or general woosynes...drink lots of water remember vapor dehydrates you even though it sounds weird.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (5/11/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> not as yet, and bsides it is helping us vapers and that is the main goal, is it not.
> And I have stated that until they come out with refillable pods, I am going to refill mine to save some cash.
> 
> BTW my review on the TWISP ARCUS will be out soon and was sponsored by Twisp


Good to know,I got some hacks too just didn't post it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (5/11/18)

Resistance said:


> Good to know,I got some hacks too just didn't post it yet.


Please let me know of it so I can experiment!
LOve those types of things


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/11/18)

The Twisp Cirrus AIO device coils are the easiest Coils to rewick yourself, been doing it since Got my Cirrus last year, i've only purchased 6 new coils in over a year, i've rewicked them since then. Granted I dont use it as often as i used too, but its still one of my favourite stealthy vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------

